
Letter detailing practices in Uber’s secretive business intelligence group - radicaldreamer
https://www.law.com/therecorder/sites/therecorder/2017/12/15/revealed-former-uber-employees-whistleblower-letter-in-waymo-v-uber/?cmp=share_twitter&slreturn=20171115183500
======
ttctciyf
I went to the trouble of creating a free account to read the rest of the
story.. There's basically nothing there beyond a link to the documentcloud
pdf[1] that is already linked in the non-registrant-viewable part, except a
text version of the pdf.

Essentially, the story is the availability of the pdf.

The pdf itself is quite an interesting read, I thought, though I haven't been
following the case of which it is a part.

1: [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4330118/Jacobs-
Le...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4330118/Jacobs-Letter-
Uber.pdf)

